# More blur :D



## voodoocat (Aug 5, 2003)

When I decided to relearn my SLR after shooting a digital point and shoot for several years I decided to use my new cat as a model.  I set up the bamboo plant to add to the composition, composed the shot on the tripod and beckoned miko for her photo session.  As you can see I was working with window light, and the shadow is caused by a halogen lamp.  I figured since I was on a tripod I would shoot with a small aperature and low shutter speed.  One thing I failed to remember until I got the prints back.  Cats move.  shutter speeds of 1/15 and 1/30 do not work with cats


----------



## hiram (Aug 6, 2003)

it could have been a good composition if it wasnt blurred by the cat"s motion...
i learned from it...thanks vodoocat.
by the way u didnt use flash there, do you?


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 6, 2003)

No flash in this shot.


----------



## Dew (Aug 6, 2003)

cute kitty ... i want a cat


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 6, 2003)

She is a bengal, and bengals are the best cats on earth.  They act more like dogs.  Playing fetch, playing in water, and all sorts of other whacky things.  Miko runs on walls and uses her feather toy as a sword and jousts.


----------



## Fuschia (Aug 6, 2003)

hmm.. its still not an awful shot. Its kinda interesting this way


----------



## Lula (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the shot !


----------

